# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Biorobotics Laboratory (BioRob),  Institute of Bioengineering, School of Engineering, EPFL, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - biorob.epfl.ch

youtube.com/epflnews

youtube.com/epflbiorob

EPFL on Wikipedia

Head - Auke Jan Ijspeert

Projects:

Salamandra robotica II, salamander-like robot

Pleurobot, salamander-like robot

Roombots

Cheetah-cub, quadruped robot

----------


## Airicist

Flying Robot That Can Crash and Keep Flying 

 Published on Jun 14, 2012




> EPFL researchers at the Laboratory of Intelligent Systems have created a bio-inspired flying robot that can withstand collisions with obstacles in its environment. A unique Active Recovery System allows the robot to pick itself back up after a collision and launch itself back into the air. Such a design could prove useful in exploring hard to reach areas, such as caves or irradiated nuclear power plants.

----------


## Airicist

A robot that runs like a cat

 Published on Jun 16, 2013




> Thanks to the design of its legs, which faithfully mimic feline morphology, EPFL's four-legged "cheetah-cub robot" shares the advantages of its biological model: it is small, light and runs very fast. In the long term, this type of machine, which is still in an experimental stage, could be used in search and rescue missions or for exploration.

----------


## Airicist

Telepresence robots can give people with disabilities the feeling of being home

Uploaded on Jun 24, 2015




> Jose del R. Millan, Defitech Chair for non-invasive brain machine interfaces at EPFL, and Robert Leeb, from EPFL's Center for Neuroprosthetics, explain how people with disabilities can control telepresence robots or a wheelchair using only mental commands.

----------


## Airicist

Awesome BioRobots Inspired by Animal Movements!

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> Roboticists from Switzerland's EPFL institute bring us four awesome robots that are designed to mimic the movements and gait of animals. We chat with these biorobotics researchers about the lessons learned from studying snakes and quadrupeds, and how their robots can be used in practical situations. Plus, these robots are actually pretty cute, and their lifelike movements make great animated GIFs!

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Ijspeert Lab

Published on Apr 11, 2017




> BIORob, EPFL specialise in bioinspired robots. Meet Professor Auke Ijspeert and his NCCR Robotics members, Kamilo Melo and Tomislav Horvat.

----------

